# Weird Stones



## dots (Oct 27, 2011)

cheers,


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Aug 2, 2017)

I found this a few years ago while boating on the Susquehanna River. It was on one of the many islands.


----------



## Jeff G (Apr 22, 2018)

mars by Jeff Goff, on Flickr


----------

